# Can you sex my 1 year old frogs?



## grabberorangestang (Jul 26, 2013)

I have 2 Ranityomeya Amazonica dart frogs and they are around a year old 10-16 months. I have had them since August and I just recently moved their tank and re-arranged it. I can tell that they like the new setup because they are much more active and always searching the tank.

Here are some pictures of them. I suspect one to be a female and the other a male, but I would like your expert opinion. Thanks!

I had an issue with my plants stretching and broms going brown and dying. I think it was due to the light. I put leds on it with the tank change. Fingers crossed

New Vivarium Picture


Suspected Male

Suspected Male

Suspected Male

Suspected Male

Suspected Female

Suspected Female

Suspected Female

Suspected Female


----------



## SuperFastSlug (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome frogs! However, sexing them isn't ever really easy, so our guess is as good as yours. The suspected female, from the pictures, does seem as if she's plumper, but the best way to determine sex is by vocalizations. The males will call while the females will not. Hope that helps. Either way, nice frogs and enclosure! Good luck!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a pair to me, hard to tell on that female just by itself though. She should be bigger (not just fatter, but a bit longer too) than the male. Try misting and playing recorded calls to see if you can get the male to call.
Nice frogs. Are they iquitos amazonica from UE line?
Bryan


----------



## grabberorangestang (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I have played calls but I couldn't find ones that were very clear. Maybe you guys could help? Yes they are UE line, thanks for the compliments on the frogs and tank! It looks so much better now that I re did it. 

I might try misting and then playing calls immediately after.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Us the Dendrocall app. It has really clear calls of many different species.


----------



## WhyteLocust (Jul 4, 2012)

In the past I've used the calls on dendrobates.org. I never got any response from them when playing the amazonica call for my Iquitos (despite having a proven 3.1) but oddly enough got several responses when playing the variabilis call. Might be worth a shot?


----------

